# Stereo Toyota



## Jach (Ene 17, 2006)

Buenas, una consulta:
Por casualidad, alguien tiene un manual del Stereo Toyota 86120-2B360?
Y otra pregunta, escuche por ahi que los stereos toyota tienen como proteccion, una conexion a la computadora de abordo, para que no se pueda usar en otro auto, es verdad?? no hay forma de burlar esto? (es el conector negro de 13 pines?)

Saludos y gracias de antemano!
Matías Charrière


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

Jach dijo:
			
		

> escuche por ahi que los stereos toyota tienen como proteccion, una conexion a la computadora de abordo, para que no se pueda usar en otro auto, es verdad?? no hay forma de burlar esto?



Lo dudo, ni que fueran lo ultimo en stereos y ademas no le veo la practicidad


----------

